# Tchaikowsky



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Is anyone into Tchaikowskys songs?
I found a very tasty interpretation by Julia Varady.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I love the Violin Concerto, the 6th Symphony (actually, the 4-5-6 triptych), and the wonderful first piano concerto, but I honestly cannot stand his vocal works or _romeo and Juliet_. However, I might check out that recording as I heard his lieder a while back, and I might change my mind


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

I recommend you the french songs by Julia Varady


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Sym. no. 6 is great! Other "fun" works include _Slavonic March_, _1812_, and _Swan Lake_.


----------

